# ATTN Boaters out there!! Need a little help.



## AOfficer2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

I am about to buy my first boat. Is there anything I should know about boating, and boats in general? I don't know much.
Do you need a license to operate a boat or is your drivers license ok, or does it even matter if you have a drivers license?

The boat I am considering buying is a 1987 22' Center Console Trojan American it has a 200HP Mariner Engine with an 80 Gallon fuel tank.
Has a depth gauge, fish finger, vhf radio, spotlight, and a number of other gauges on the console. The paint/gel coat on it is all original and the hull seems to be in good shape. The boat seems to be in overall good condition, the guy told me the steering is a little tight though, anyone know what is up with that?
It also comes on a duel axle trailer. He is asking $4500, what should I pay for a boat like this?

I want to put together a list of questions I should ask the seller, what should they be?
Thanks!


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Aofficer, check out the EPD's website, this may help to answer some of your boating Q's, good luck!

Massachusetts Environmental Police


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

for the safety of you, your family, and all the other boaters out there, PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD TAKE A BOATERS SAFETY COURSE!!!!

your boat will have to be registered. as far as a license, as long as you're not carrying passangers for hire, you wont need a license. keep in mind that, according to the coast guard, any compensation you receive for taking friends out on the boat is "consideration"(i.e. payment). so if you get into a jam and your friends admit they shelled out for food or bait or fuel you could be in hot water. just keep any money changing hands on the dl. or, get a 6 pack license and never have to worry.

in the safety course you're going to take, you'll be told all about the regulations regarding life jackets, fire extinguishers etc.

you have two choices when you're on the water. you can be the guy that follows all the rules and operates their boat in a safe manner; or you can be the yahoo out there that doesnt have the foggiest clue what he's doing(and believe me, everybody will be able to peg you immediately). 

im a professional mariner and the amount of people i see out there who dont know the first thing about boating just kills me. im not implying that ths what you'll be, just commenting on that what i see all too often.


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

Salt water use?
Flushed engine after same?
When were the trailer bearings last changed?
Who winterized the boat every year? 
Get a compression test on the outboard.
The Kelly's blue book for boats is here.....Used Boats and Personal Watercraft prices, specs and options at NADAguides.com
Absolutely take a boating safety course MEP, Coast Guard Aux, or check out my website www.capecodboatschool.com
Shoot me a PM if you want more.

Boats


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Remember this BOATS are a*

*







*


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

More like a canyon than a pit at times...

Look at that Just got my stripes....


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Before you spend any money on a boat you better find someone who knows them well to look at it and advise you.

There are a number of good websites for used boat prices, but you can start with Boats for Sale, New Boats, Used Boats, Boat Parts - iboats.com

Used boat prices have fallen thru the floor.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Red, Right, Return.

That's all I have to offer.


----------



## AOfficer2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks! I am going to take a safety course, I want to know what I am doing.
Any more suggestions?


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Make sure your anchor is tied to something when you toss it overboard.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

AOfficer2009 said:


> I am about to buy my first boat. Is there anything I should know about boating, and boats in general? I don't know much.
> !


If this is your first boat you may already be over your head. 22' duel axel is a heavy boat to trailer but a dream to handle in the water if you know what your doing. If in fact your new to the game get that boating safety course under your belt then hire someone, (a licensed captain) to go out with you for your first trip in the salt. Trust me I've boating for 30years and have investigated many boat accidents in my 18 years in LE. #1 cause of boat accidents is inexperience, #2 is inexperience with booze. Give our esteamed member "BOATS" a PM he will help you out.


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

If you want to consult a true professional and an expert in the maritme community try:

*Admiral Robert J. Cronin*
*Assistant Deputy Superintendent*
*Marine Unit Commander*
*978-667-0530*

*Because obviously he's been there and done that. Although I have never heard of him and I've been there a couple of times.*


> Northeast Watercraft Reconstruction Specialists investigates and reconstructs pleasure craft, personal watercraft and near coastal commercial collisions. These are the types of vessels the staff at NeWARS operate and are experts in and around. This allows NeWARS to provide the level of expertise expected in a watercraft reconstruction investigation.
> The NeWARS professional's has over thirty-five years of law enforcement experience and equivalent sea time, backed by a skilled technical staff that can investigate, analyze and reconstruct a watercraft collision and present the findings in court.
> Founder and lead investigator Robert J. Cronin is a USCG licensed Master with over twent-five years of full time law enforcement experience. Mr. Cronin has investigated over 700 collisions of various types ranging from industrial vehicle fatalities to his specialty of watercraft collision investigaton. Mr. Cronin is also a watercraft accident reconstruction training facilitor and instructor.
> NeWARS is a Newburyport MA based company and is available to travel as required.
> Come visit us at WWW.newars.com or Email Captain Robert Cronin at [email protected]


----------



## Ranger83 (May 16, 2006)

AOfficer2009 said:


> Thanks! I am going to take a safety course, I want to know what I am doing.
> Any more suggestions?


An '87 outboard is getting up there. It's important to have it checked out by a mechanic, and if possible do a sea trial. To put it in perspective, a new 200hp outboard is $15K in round numbers.

I bought a boat in 1999 with a 1984 Evinrude 235. It was stated that the motor "ran well" and a mechanic checked it out and also blessed it. Did a sea trial (about a 15 minute run up the river) and it overheated. The BPO* had to fork over several hundred for repairs.

You probably don't need a marine surveyor but you should have someone knowledgeable check out the hull. The two big problem areas for older boats are fuel tanks and transoms. Either one could be expensive enough to scrap the boat. You also want to look for blisters below the waterline, which would make it a no-go.

Get a check list and check what the boat has for accessories. Buying a new anchor and anchor line, bow and stern lines, compass etc could set you back.

The steering could be cables or hydraulic. If it's hydraulic, the "tight" steering could be nothing more than low fluid or it could be a lot more. If it's cable, it could be a pinch point or it could be frayed cables and bad blocks - you gotta check. It's big enough that hopefully it is hydraulic.

Check out the trailer lights, tires, wheel bearings, and brakes. You're going to need something fairly serious to tow this, like a full-sized pickup or SUV.

Most public libraries have a lot of books in the boating section. If you are going to pick one up, a classic is Chapman's Piloting Seamanship and small boat handling. It covers just about everything you could run into. And find one of the boating forums: the guys on NES seem well intentioned but lubberly.

Summary of MA boating laws. You don't have to have a license for a boat like this as an adult. The boaters ed website has a lot of useful info. USPS has low cost and useful courses.

NH requires a license for boats over 25 hp, even operated by adults.

*BPO = Bonehead Previous Owner. All previous owners of your boat or motorcycle are called BPO and are blamed for anything that ever goes wrong......


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

i'll second the suggestion on the rent a captain for the day.

i usually dont pimp my friends, and i cant even really call this guy a friend since i havent talked to him in 6 years, but a guy i used to work with does exactly what you're looking for. his name is terry sheehan and if you were to google rentacaptain you'd come up with his site. i cant speak to his business practices, but i can speak to his seamanship. i sailed with him many times years ago professionally and you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Boats said:


> If you want to consult a true professional and an expert in the maritme community try:
> 
> *Admiral Robert J. Cronin*
> *Assistant Deputy Superintendent*
> ...


Hey Boats you sure you don't want to put this post over to the Sheriffs on Patrol thread?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

KEVDEMT said:


> i'll second the suggestion on the rent a captain for the day.
> 
> i usually dont pimp my friends, and i cant even really call this guy a friend since i havent talked to him in 6 years, but a guy i used to work with does exactly what you're looking for. his name is *Terry Sheehan* and if you were to google rentacaptain you'd come up with his site. i cant speak to his business practices, but i can speak to his seamanship. i sailed with him many times years ago professionally and you wont be dissapointed.


Kev,

What about Captain Pollis?


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

my first boat









my second boat


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I know you need a license to operate on a waterway in NH if its over 25 hp, have no clue aboutMA,VT OR Me.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> Kev,
> 
> What about Captain Pollis?


thats a scary thought, but thanks for reminding me. i have to call him...


----------



## AOfficer2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

Well thanks for all the advice. I am going to do a lot more research before I buy anything.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

BOAT= Break Out Another Thousand


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

As well as taking a safety course, get a copy of "Chapman's Piloting". 

Good luck, have fun.


----------

